# Ammo Shortage



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi all, can anyone give me a logical explanations as to why all suppliers are out of stock on this caliber ammo? *(FNH 40 - gr. 5.7x28 Ammo.)* The weapons that chamber this round are not cheap ($1,000). Some backorders state not available till 2013. Why the instant demand? Not many civilians own these type firearms. Any reasonable theories? Topside


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

It's an election year.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

You can do better than that Ohio, then why aren't other high capacity rounds out of stock? How many people in your area own a P90 or Five Seven? Don't get mad, I'm just looking for a better answer....Guess I could just call FN and ask....Topside


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Very simple-not a popular round.....why produce ammo a very small section of the ammo buying public wants...when you can produce .22,9mm,40,45 and sell a ton of it.Simple supply and demand.Setting up for a new caliber in mass production is expensive and military buyers already have a steady source of this caliber.........I think the 5.7 is a perfect head shot zombie round but other than that I personally am unimpressed with it.Way too small-nice holes but no stopping power on upright bi-peds.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

It's my understanding that FNH only produces one round 5.7 x 28mm why would they not provide enough rounds for the firearms they produce and sell. They build other caliber firearms but don't manufacture rounds for those bores....Just trying to learn. Thanks.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

is that the same round DHS bought for our security.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

rancher1913 said:


> is that the same round DHS bought for our security.


That would be the .40 Caliber.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

They have been promoting the 5.7mm on Tac T.V. as well as the spin off on Top shot. This may have spured demand.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

topside1 said:


> You can do better than that Ohio, then why aren't other high capacity rounds out of stock?


I admit I'm not familiar with your round size, but round here....all ammo is in low supply. .22 and 9mm are still easy to find, but anything not for CC guns takes some looking to find - or be willing to pay an arm and a leg for.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Ohio, mountains of ammo available here in Tn....except 5.7mm. Oh well just looking for input...Practice, practice, Thanks


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the problem with 5.7 is that as you stated the firearms that use it are expensive, and also there are not a whole lot of firearms actually chambered to the cartridge. 

I worked in retail selling guns at a large chain when I was in college and we never had an over abundance of 5.7. Its a simple matter of supply and demand. why should a store take up space on their shelves with a product that they are likely to sit on when they could just as easily take the same amount of room and stock something folks are after?

One of my favorite truck guns is a .30 carbine. There isnt a store in 40miles that has any ammo for it on the shelf. I just order it in bulk when I can and keep the brass and reload.

Probly not the answer you wanted.

Jim


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Jim I do understand your point...5.7mm has never been available on the self in my area too. On-line orders only, if the FNH makes the firearm and the ammo for that caliber firearm it amazes me how they can't keep up...I know I sound like a broken record, or has a country bought all the ammo orders for the next six months. Many overseas countries use this ammo, as do some agencies here in the U.S. Food for thought....Topside


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Ohio dreamer said:


> It's an election year.


yep that the cause of all other shortages in other calibers


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

looking at some of the ammo online i see they use v-max bullets , my guess is that because the civilian marketed round is different form the military round that Hornady makes these up in limited runs for FN and FN puts thier name on them 

OR 

because the bullets used in the civilian market are the v-max FN only makes runs of it occasionally

OR 

because it looks like Federal distributes it , it is most likely made on federal's equipment and because it isn't in as high of demand as something like 223 or 9mm it gets a run here and there and not a constant production


and the election year thing 

if there is a reason to buy 9mm handguns even with their short comings it is because the ammo is so widely available 40 is getting to be very available also 
same reason to have a 12ga , or a 30-30 or a 308 or a 30-06 or 223 because any store is likely to have ammo for you any day

if there is a reason to buy a Glock , it is because besides being a good handgun you will never search for a holster for your gun again , you can walk into basically any store and knowing 1 number grab an off the shelf holster that will work for you and have some choices as to what brand and type of holster 
and the mags are easy to find and as long as you know the .cal you can find a mag that fits.

when your gun runs out of ammo , it is just a very expensive club


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Pete, I bit on the V-Max bullet explaination. Thanks


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

It may be because manufacturers have been diverting all resources towards fulfilling demand on the more mainstream calibers.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Again its supply and demand. I've never worked in an ammunation plant but I can guess its a fairly long (read expensvie) procedure to switch from one type of ammo to another. You'd have to shut down the line, switch dies on each of the stamping machines (I know there are several steps to get from a sheet of brass to a brass case), make a test run or two to get the machines adjusted, switch the bullets then switch and reset the amount of power. I'm betting it takes the same amount of time to switch no matter what round you are switching from/to. 

Now if you are an ammo maker and you have just completed a run of .223/5.56 rounds which are you more likely to switch to: The 5.7 which MIGHT sell 10,000 rounds a year or the .308/7.62 which probably sells 10,000 rounds a month?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It would appear that these people have some in stock....better hurry.

FED FN 5.7X28MM SR 40GR VMX 50/2000

Federal Cartridge SS197 SR, 5.7x28mm,40Grain (Per 50) by Federal


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Cabin, my inventory is in good shape but I did save the link...Thanks


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, 
You guys are aware that this round is the favorite of the mexican drug cartels for its ability to defeat cop body armour?
Dutch


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it is basically 223 short , the bullet is .224 and 40 gr at 2200fps 

other than it's smaller package and ease of concealment , i fail to see how it would have any greater ability go thru body armor than 223 / 5.56x45 that is readily available all over the US in 40-72 gr bullets that can go 3500 to 2800 fps 

a number of 223 pistols exist just none so small as the FN 5.7


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Great pistol IMO, accurate @50yards, 20 round capacity, polymer light...Our Secret Service carries them and the P90, same round of course....Topside


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

topside1 said:


> Thanks Cabin, my inventory is in good shape but I did save the link...Thanks


Anything for a Coastie. My Dad was one during WWII, South Pacific.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

I predict other calibers will be increasingly hard to find and in short supply as the election nears.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

These guys specialize in 5.7:
FiveseveN

My DH got some of their .45 rounds and it's good stuff.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

The Sportsman's Guide

Sportsman guid looks to have it at a good price,if this is what your looking for.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

My heaven, I use sportsman's guide regularly but unfortunately that ammo will not be available until after Dec 31...Yes when I need ammo sportsmans is my usual source. Thanks,,,,Topside


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Election years are generally the times things get scarce. For some reason, folks wait until it's expensive and hard to get before buying any quantities, then they try to buy it all up before the hoarders get it.

Those with a little forward thinking are still shooting $80/1000 7.62x39 ammo, $140/1000 7.62 nato and $160/1000 5.56. Granted 5.7 is a little different story, being a bit newer, and if one just aquired a gun in that caliber, you'd be starting from scratch. but I was just making a general observation.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

One of the dangers of owning oddball calibers... walmart, local shooting shop, and "7-11's" aren't going to stock them regularly... and, if the shtf, what you have on hand is what your going to have.

A recently deceased friend had one of the bullpup rifles in 5.7... he knew it was a 'toy', and if things got bad, he'd have to fall back on his popular calibers.

Having said this, I got a couple of AK-74's, that shoot 5.45 rounds... hard to find locally (Academy does stock them). But, knowing they're rare birds, I've got a 'few rounds' for it. At 12.5c/round, one can go crazy.

These guys 'say' they have it...
AmmoEngine: 5.7x28mm, 5.7x28mm, Find For Sale Premium & Discount Ammunition, Ammo Deals

My advice? Sell it, and get a rifle that carries a popular, easily available round, or, figure out how many rounds you shoot, each year, and multiply that by the years you expect to live. With an oddball, I'd go with no less than 5000 rounds.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Gander Mountain here usually has it in stock. .30 caliber otoh are very difficult to find.


----------

